# Problem starting in cold temp!!!



## phin (Jul 20, 2005)

I have to gently press on the accellerator pedal to start my 91 stanza
in cold temp otherwise it starts up and stops.In the summer when the
temp is warm it starts no problem.It as if the electronic choke does
not work .Any suggestions will be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## phin (Jul 20, 2005)

Anybody knows if there is a cold air temp sensor in the stanza?


----------

